# New Handgun Case



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Just picked up this cheap, but sturdy case up at Gander Mountain for $15.00... add $5 worth of dense foam and a little Plasti-Dip. Now I have a great custom case to protect my latest addition. Normally the case comes with egg crate foam (like top of case) that dosen't hold a heavy gun in place.

Empty...










Full...










The Sig case that came with it wasen't cutting it... the gun cutout was for a standard P226 and only room for 2 mags... although it came with 4. I found myself stuffing the larger pistol in the smaller cut-out. Heard Sig has started shipping Tac Ops models in cardboard boxes now (how cheap). I love the firearm and screams old school Sig quality , but i expect a nicer case when purchasing a $1,100 gun.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice,, that heavy gun is made with very few cast or mold injected parts,, love the way metal against metal slides,lol.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well....don't ever buy a Les Hard, you will be sadly disappointed in the box those come in.

Regardless or price, most boxes that come with guns are cheaply made as they are rarely used and often discarded.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

sweet


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice case - love your pistol!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks... this my second foam job. Handguns are definitly much easier than rifle cut-outs. Plan on doing some more for friends.

I travel quite a bit with my firearms and wanted to secure them as much as possible without buying pelican cases.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks good. The last two Rugers I picked up came with crappy cardboard boxes too. That's irritating. 

I'll have to try doing a foam job for those guns. Any tips on cutting and fitting?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Pick up some thick 2"-3" dense charcoal foam...

1. Lay out your gear
2. Trace with a sharpie marker
3. Use an electric carving knife
4. Try to make a continuous cut if possible, check fit often to see if adjustments are needed.
5. Save insert pieces for later
6. If you have shallow pieces, trim inserts and reinsert into openings.
7. Take foam into well ventilated area (outside) and apply several light coats of Plasti-Dip (spray can version) onto foam... letting each coat dry to the touch (30min).

Here is a step by step I used for my .308 precision rifle...

Lay out gear and trace.










After cutting, trim cuts for shallow pieces.. insert and apply Plast-Dip.










Example of using cuts for shallow items like the rifles bolt.










After dry, insert gear.










Finished product.


----------

